# Suggestions for cheap dust collection?



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm broke  but also tired of breathing wood dust. Anyone have any suggestions for really cheap dust collection solutions?


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Dust collection depends on the size and amount of saw dust you are trying to collect. 

If you are using equipment with a 4" diameter port or smaller, a nice $100 wet/dry vac works fine. (Sanders, drill presses, routers, scroll saws, etc.) 

If you are using a jointer, planer, band saw, table saw, etc. you might want to have a Dust Collector.

Post some more information on what you are doing to get some good posts. 

You might also want to search through this forum, because you are not the first person to post that question.

Eric


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Dust collection depends on the size and amount of saw dust you are trying to collect. 

If you are using equipment with a 4" diameter port or smaller, a nice $100 wet/dry vac works fine. (Sanders, drill presses, routers, scroll saws, etc.) 

If you are using a jointer, planer, band saw, table saw, etc. you might want to have a Dust Collector.

Post some more information on what you are doing to get some helpful posts. 

You might also want to search through this forum, because you are not the first person to post that question.

Eric


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have two of these fans with house filters taped to them. They aren't ideal but do help. I also have a shop vac I bought from Home Depot and a Grizzly 1.5HP dust collector.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

First, wear a quality dust mask or respirator any time sawdust is created. Clean up with a broom and dustpan. I do put a Shop Vac hose on the back of my TS and it takes care of most of the sawdust but not that coming off the blade and onto the floor. I use a box fan with a furnace filter to clear the air for a while after working in the shop. I considered a dust collector but feel the money is better spent on tools and accessories plus I don't have the floor space for a DC. However, to answer your question, many find the Harbor Freight DC a bargain with a 20% or even a 25% coupon. If you look at it, looks like some other brands with a different paint job. The Internet has a lot of info on upgrading it. Good luck!


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

This was at the end of the forum.
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/hf-dust-collector-cyclone-setup-205064/


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

My yahoo moment years ago came after affixing a furnace filter to a window fan (like hawkeye) . The fan removed all the visible dust from the air that seemed to always be floating around. After that a HF DC. But in the mean time use at least a dust mask, hearing protection, and eye protection.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Rami, I just watched your demo on you tube about your camera holder. I must say you demonstrate one of the most dangerous ways of using your table saw. At 2:56 min into the video you show passing a small block of wood thru the blade NOT USING A PUSHSTICK...and you risk sudden kick back where you can cut your fingers off. I shuttered watching you do that. Please learn and practice safer table saw techniques, and consider removing that video from you tube for others sake.


----------



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Rami, I just watched your demo on you tube about your camera holder. I must say you demonstrate one of the most dangerous ways of using your table saw. At 2:56 min into the video you show passing a small block of wood thru the blade NOT USING A PUSHSTICK...and you risk sudden kick back where you can cut your fingers off. I shuttered watching you do that. Please learn and practice safer table saw techniques, and consider removing that video from you tube for others sake.



I hugely appreciate this kind of feedback. PLEASE tell me what I'm doing wrong and how to do it right. I don't have anyone to show me and want to learn.


----------



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

I'll try a big fan + filter as a start. I'm usually wearing a mask with carbon filters when working, but it can be really hot during the summers and it makes for a very unpleasant working experience with the rubber chafing on my face. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

clickclackclunk said:


> I hugely appreciate this kind of feedback. PLEASE tell me what I'm doing wrong and how to do it right. I don't have anyone to show me and want to learn.


Rami, Start by watching this video about kick back. https://www.popularmechanics.com/home/tools/how-to/a19188/how-to-prevent-kickback-avoid-injuries-table-saw/


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Rami, Here is another. https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=how+to+safely+use+a+table+saw&docid=608035812375921023&mid=3149AD6F5605D85764BE3149AD6F5605D85764BE&view=detail&FORM=VIREHT


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Rami, About push blocks. https://jayscustomcreations.com/2014/03/the-best-push-stick-ever-invented/


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Rami, Set Up and Tune Table Saw. 




Part 2.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Rami, My advise to you is to try to respect and think about safety ALL THE TIME when using a table saw. I realize you were not aware of the hazards and how vicious and quick an accident can happen. Learn as much about your saw as you can. Ask questions on this forum and you will get great advise and guidance from its members. I hope this helps you get a good start to a safe and rewarding woodworking experience. Gary.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Rami, If you make up the fan filter... the filter is on the intake side of the fan to keep dust from going thru the fan motor and blades.


----------



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Rami, If you make up the fan filter... the filter is on the intake side of the fan to keep dust from going thru the fan motor and blades.


gmercer_48083 you are a king


----------



## Goldstar225 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm using a dust deputy and it's doing a great job of collecting dust and chips for me. Granted I'm a low volume hobbyist but it fits my needs well.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

I just lost my shop space in the barn. I would generally wheel my saws outside to cut. A slight breeze does wonders at ultra fine dust removal. (I still wear a replaceable filter dust mask) Two weeks ago, I cut a pick up truck load of air dried poplar into turning blanks. I had an 8 inch deep pile of fine saw dust on the ground. I can't imagine catching all that in a dust collector. So even though the machines are being moved to my new basement shop, the big saws will still be moved outdoors to be used.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

holtzdreher said:


> I just lost my shop space in the barn. I would generally wheel my saws outside to cut. A slight breeze does wonders at ultra fine dust removal. (I still wear a replaceable filter dust mask) Two weeks ago, I cut a pick up truck load of air dried poplar into turning blanks. I had an 8 inch deep pile of fine saw dust on the ground. I can't imagine catching all that in a dust collector. So even though the machines are being moved to my new basement shop, the big saws will still be moved outdoors to be used.


Sorry to hear about your barn shop loss.....your new basement shop will probably need to have a different strategy for protecting your lungs. It may be hard to imagine, but a properly setup dust collection system will take care of an 8" sawdust pile without a "hickup". You might have to empty the collection bin a couple of times, but your lungs and back will thank you the next day and in your future years.

Eric


----------

